# Egress Door



## LGreene (Aug 5, 2010)

Someone asked me today whether a separate deadbolt would be allowed in addition to a lever handle latchset on a single bathroom door in a non-residential facility.  My response was that the door should be able to be unlatched with one operation, per IBC 2009 1008.1.9.5:

_1008.1.9.5 Unlatching. The unlatching of any door or leaf shall not require more than one operation._

_Exceptions:_

_1. Places of detention or restraint._

_2. Where manually operated bolt locks are permitted by Section 1008.1.9.4._

_3. Doors with automatic flush bolts as permitted by Section 1008.1.9.3, Exception 3._

_4. Doors from individual dwelling units and sleeping units of Group R occupancies as permitted by Section 1008.1.9.3, Exception 4._

My colleague then suggested that a bathroom door might not be considered a means of egress door so it wouldn't have to comply with the requirements of Chapter 10.  I have always viewed a door in this application (single toilet, single office, etc.) as providing egress from that space.  The IBC definition of an exit access doorway is, _"A door or access point along the path of egress travel from an occupied room, area or space where the path of egress enters an intervening room, corridor, unenclosed exit access stair or unenclosed exit access ramp."_

Would a single toilet be considered an "occupied room?"  How about a janitor's closet or storage room?  Don't these doors have to meet the requirements for egress?  If these types of doors are not "doors in a means of egress" I'm going to have to reprogram my mind.

As always, thank you for your help.


----------



## Plans Approver (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree with you. A toilet room, janitor closet, and storage rooms are "occupied spaces" when someone is in them. They then need a way out. Now maybe, there might be some confusion on your colleagues' part due that these are not considered "normally occupied spaces" in sections 1020.1.1, 1024.1, and 1023.6. The only place "normally occupied space" is defined is in the Commentary.


----------



## Yankee (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes they are occupied spaces


----------



## Mule (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't know about that!

OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space designed

for human occupancy in which individuals congregate for

amusement, educational or similar purposes or in which occupants

are engaged at labor, and which is equipped with means

of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the

requirements of this code.

Maybe....which occupants are engaged at labor....Sometimes I labor......I know I know....TMI!


----------



## fatboy (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd have to agree with you Ms. Greene.


----------



## north star (Aug 6, 2010)

** * **



*Is this single toilet a public toilet, and is it the ONLY toilet?*



** * **


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 6, 2010)

ICC/ ANSI A117.1

604.8.3 Doors. Toilet compartment doors,

including door hardware, shall comply with Section

404.1, except if the approach is to the latch

side of the compartment door clearance

between the door side of the stall and any

obstruction shall be 42 inches (1065 mm) minimum.

Doors shall be located in the front partition

or in the side wall or partition farthest from the

water closet.Where located in the front partition,

the door opening shall be 4 inches (100 mm)

maximum from the side wall or partition farthest

from the water closet.Where located in the side

wall or partition, the door opening shall be 4

inches (100 mm) maximum from the front partition.

The door shall be self–closing. A door pull

complying with Section 404.2.6 shall be placed

on both sides of the door near the latch. Toilet

compartment doors shall not swing into the

required minimum area of the compartment.

404.2.6 Door Hardware. Handles, pulls,

latches, locks, and other operable parts on

accessible doors shall have a shape that is

easy to grasp with one hand and does not

require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of

the wrist to operate. Operable parts of such

hardware shall be 34 inches (865 mm) minimum

and 48 inches (1220 mm) maximum

above the floor. Where sliding doors are in the

fully open position, operating hardware shall be

exposed and usable from both sides.


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 6, 2010)

I also agree with Ms. Greene.


----------



## LGreene (Aug 6, 2010)

Mule does raise an interesting point (along with more information than I was looking for)...the definition of occupiable space wouldn't include a single toilet (IMO).  On the other hand, I can't imagine single toilets not being subject to the requirements for egress.  I've submitted a request for an opinion to the ICC and I'll let you know what I hear.



> North Star: Is this single toilet a public toilet, and is it the ONLY toilet?


It's sort of a general question, not specific to a certain restroom, but imagine the staff bathrooms in a school, a single bathroom in a restaurant, or the family restroom in an airport.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## fatboy (Aug 7, 2010)

The reality is, if you are standing in a space, you are occupying it. JMHO


----------



## peach (Aug 8, 2010)

not included for figuring number of exits since it'll be the same people who are always in the building; the doors don't have to swing out (unless you can get 50 people in there)... don't need an exit sign (since it'll be pretty obvious how to get back out), etc.

Security is sometimes a consideration (even to the point of having to push a button to exit), then pull the door.  That's two operations.. (should be tied to the alarm system in case of emergency.. but they not always are.. hopefully if power goes out the controlled access releases).

 Look at 1008.1.9.3 (2009), but it's not marked as having changed.

I don't believe the intent of the code is to prohibit the use of locks on bathroom doors.


----------



## LGreene (Aug 9, 2010)

> Peach:  Security is sometimes a consideration (even to the point of having to push a button to exit), then pull the door. That's two operations.. (should be tied to the alarm system in case of emergency.. but they not always are.. hopefully if power goes out the controlled access releases).Look at 1008.1.9.3 (2009), but it's not marked as having changed.
> 
> I don't believe the intent of the code is to prohibit the use of locks on bathroom doors.


Hi Peach -

I don't think the intent of the code is to prohibit locks on bathrooms, but I don't see an exception that would allow multiple locks.  Section 1008.1.9.5 (2009) requires one motion to unlatch the door - the act of pushing or pulling the door isn't counted, just the operation(s) required to release the latch.  I don't typically specify products that would require someone to press a button and then open the door because of the section 1008.1.9 requirement that _"egress doors shall be readily openable from the egress side without the use of a key or special knowledge or effort."_  Having to push a button on the wall could be seen as requiring special knowledge.  For access-controlled egress doors, the button on the wall is in addition to the motion sensor which automatically unlocks the door upon approach of an occupant, as well as power failure/fire alarm unlock.

There's nothing in section 1008.1.9.3 that describes a bathroom door:

_1008.1.9.3 Locks and latches. Locks and latches shall be permitted to prevent operation of doors where any of the following exists:_

_1. Places of detention or restraint._

_2. In buildings in occupancy Group A having an occupant load of 300 or less, Groups B, F, M and S, and in places of religious worship, the main exterior door or doors are permitted to be equipped with key-operated locking devices from the egress side provided:_

_2.1. The locking device is readily distinguishable as locked;_

_2.2. A readily visible durable sign is posted on the egress side on or adjacent to the door stating: THIS DOOR TO REMAIN UNLOCKED WHEN BUILDING IS OCCUPIED. The sign shall be in letters 1 inch (25 mm) high on a contrasting background;_

_and_

_2.3. The use of the key-operated locking device is revokable by the building official for due cause. _

_3. Where egress doors are used in pairs, approved automatic flush bolts shall be permitted to be used, provided that the door leaf having the automatic flush bolts has no doorknob or surface-mounted hardware. _

_4. Doors from individual dwelling or sleeping units of Group R occupancies having an occupant load of 10 or less are permitted to be equipped with a night latch, dead bolt or security chain, provided such devices are openable from the inside without the use of a key or tool._

_5. Fire doors after the minimum elevated temperature has disabled the unlatching mechanism in accordance with listed fire door test procedures._


----------



## Yankee (Aug 9, 2010)

All I know is that if I am sitting in there and the fire alarm goes off and the lights go out, I want to get out ASAP!


----------



## beach (Aug 9, 2010)

> All I know is that if I am sitting in there and the fire alarm goes off and the lights go out, I want to get out ASAP!


Exactly! (But finish your "paperwork".......)


----------



## north star (Aug 9, 2010)

** * ** 

*LGreene,*

*Could we say that the restrooms are an ' incidental use' room / space, so that we could*

*classify them as an occupied space? - - Section 508.2.1: Occupancy classification. "**An*

*incidental use area shall be classified in accordance with the occupancy of that portion of*

*the building in which it is located** or the building shall be classified as a mixed occupancy*

*and shall comply with *:Next('./icod_ibc_2006f2_5_sec008_par006.htm')'>*Section 508.3.**",  thereby classifying them as 'occupied '?*

*Yikes,*

*Section 1006.1 [ in the `06 IBC ] would require emergency lighting in the toilet*

*rooms, ...to help you,  eeeerrrr, the user to complete their use in a safe and*

*hygienic manner.  **Section 1006.1: "**The means of egress, including the exit*

*discharge, shall be illuminated at all times the building space served by the*

*means of egress is occupied."*



** * **


----------



## cda (Aug 9, 2010)

north star just say it

YOU have to always finish the paperwork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peach (Aug 9, 2010)

we don't require exit signs over the ONE door in a classroom..


----------



## LGreene (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for your input everyone.  I received an answer from the ICC and I've pasted it below:

_Subject: 09 IBC 1008.1.9.5 (PH-8/9)_

_Questions: Is a single bathroom in a non-residential facility considered an "occupiable space" which would therefore have to comply with the "one operation to unlatch" requirement of this section? Would a lever handle latch set and a separate deadbolt (2 motions to unlatch) be acceptable on a toilet room, or should the door comply with the one operation to unlatch requirement? The definition of occupiable space doesn't clearly state that a single toilet would have to comply, but common sense says that a door leading out of a bathroom would need to meet the requirements for an exit access door._

_Answers: Toilet rooms are not considered ‘occupiable’ based on the definition of Occupiable Spaces in Chapter 2. However, doors accessing toilet rooms are expected to have operable parts on both sides that unlatch with a single operation. A door without either a latch or a lock would also comply. Toilet room door hardware, when provided, is held to the same requirements as all other hardware on doors intended for human passage. The exceptions in the above sections identify the only locations where bolt locks or multiple hardware operations are permitted. Single-user toilet rooms that need a lock function for privacy must un-lock and un-latch with one operation._


----------

